# Shabbington @ GREAT BUCKS STEAM FAIR, SHABBINGTON



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at GREAT BUCKS STEAM FAIR, SHABBINGTON in Shabbington, Buckinghamshire starting 02/08/2018

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1097

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

Hi
would someone please add me to this rally. I cant access the rally list. It states I cant access as im not a member.
thanks Jennie


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jacquie

please add me to the list

barry


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

claypigeon has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Matchlock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*booking onto a rally*



jennie said:


> Hi
> would someone please add me to this rally. I cant access the rally list. It states I cant access as im not a member.
> thanks Jennie


Hi Jennie
You are a member of the rally group so you can add your self,please let me know if you still have a problem.
scottie


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

Hi Scottie
yes I know im a member! But the website keeps saying im not allowed to access this part of the site as im not a member.....
ive even paid my subscription.....
jennie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jennie said:


> Hi Scottie
> yes I know im a member! But the website keeps saying im not allowed to access this part of the site as im not a member.....
> ive even paid my subscription.....
> jennie


Jennie, you are shown as booked and confirmed on the Shabbington rally page. Ray


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

rayc said:


> Jennie, you are shown as booked and confirmed on the Shabbington rally page. Ray


Thanks Ray I had added Jennie just in case.:grin2:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

ladyj did you get around to adding me to the list

barry


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Barry
I have added you to the list.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

That's good value, only £1 .....


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

xgx has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Now that's odd ... I've just expressed an interest in this Rally ...it's come up inder my old user name (Pre VS), it doesn't show that I'm a subscriber though.

On the dedicated rally forum I'm registered under a different user name ... Gawd help the Marshall when she/he tries to sort this one out (!)


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

1dr said:


> Now that's odd ... I've just expressed an interest in this Rally ...it's come up inder my old user name (Pre VS), it doesn't show that I'm a subscriber though.
> 
> On the dedicated rally forum I'm registered under a different user name ... Gawd help the Marshall when she/he tries to sort this one out (!)


Hi
The marshal there is jac LadyJ and no doubt she will be watching here.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Ta!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*jac LadyJ* What is the cost £/n please?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

PLEASE remove xgx from the list for this Rally AND the Rally Group ... it's a complete waste of time having to flipflop here there and everywhere just to get nowhere!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

1dr said:


> PLEASE remove xgx from the list for this Rally AND the Rally Group ... it's a complete waste of time having to flipflop here there and everywhere just to get nowhere!


Take a deep breath and count to 10.
The cost is £35 which allows entry to the show and camping plus £1 to the rally marshal (Lady J)
It is a very good show especially if you like Tractors, Steam Engines, Static engines, Horses, classic vehicles etc.

http://www.greatbucks.org.uk/

Try this link for the AGM.

http://mhfrallygroup.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=28 If you can't access it you will need to register.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Matchlock said:


> Take a deep breath and count to 10.
> The cost is £35 which allows entry to the show and camping plus £1 to the rally marshal (Lady J)
> It is a very good show especially if you like Tractors, Steam Engines, Static engines, Horses, classic vehicles etc.
> 
> ...


I'm already registered!!!! and I still get this crap:
You do not have permission to access this page. This could be because of one of the following reasons:
Your account has either been suspended or you have been banned from accessing this resource.
You do not have permission to access this page. Are you trying to access administrative pages or a resource that you shouldn't be? Check in the forum rules that you are allowed to perform this action.
Your account may still be awaiting activation or moderation. (Resend Activation Code)
You have accessed this page directly rather than using appropriate forms or link.

Deep breath ....I'm going need therapy ............................

Thanks for the info


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

tokkalosh has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi thought I had put our name down for this rally but can’t see it .we would like to attend please


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi im unable to check if im added or not

could someone please look or possibly tell me how to log in to check

barry


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Jmdarr confirmation you are on the list for Shabbington

Bob


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Barry confirmation you are on the list for Shabbington

Bob


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks bob

plenty of rain here in the algarve at today


barry


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Billina (Oct 7, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Billina has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi can someone please confirm me for this rally.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Dave all confirmed


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

cheers Jacquie


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Can you confirm me as well Jacquie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Barry all confirmed


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more joining us at Shabbington ? any more want confirming ?


Jac


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Is there a table top sale of unwanted camping related items?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes Ray you can bring what you want to sell just place outside your van.

Are you doing the BBQ again ?


Jac


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Are you doing the BBQ again ?
> 
> Jac


I am sure we can do something weather permitting. I will speak to Malc and Keith.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All those of you that are coming to SHABBINGTON STEAM RALLY if your NOT arriving on the THURSDAY can you please let me know before hand, so we are not sitting up half the night waiting for you.

PLEASE ALL BRING A FIRE BUCKET


We will be having our motorhome boot sale so if you have anything to sell bring it along and place outside you van doesn't have to be motorhome related.


Sunday afternoon hopefully weather permitting our community BBQ Ray & the lads cook whatever you bring so don't forget to bring your burgers etc.

We do have room for a few more vans.


If any of you are looking for somewhere to go before hand we will be at Abingdon C&CC Holiday Site from Thursday 26th its £10pn no elec, nice flat site on the river bank and short walk across the bridge into town

My Mobile number is 0797 026 5683




Jacquie


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

sennen523 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello Jac & John,

Can you confirm us for Shabbington please?

Al & Jan.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok will do Al look forward to seeing you there

Jac


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Ok will do Al look forward to seeing you there
> 
> Jac


Hi Jac, 
Thanks for doing that. We haven't been to the Shabbington Rally before. Do we go in the show entrance to get to the MHF rally field?
We will be arriving on the Thursday, PM.

Al & Jan.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Al

Come in the main gate and turn right into the 1st field do NOT go through to the 2nd field. You will see the MHF Flag flying we are usually about half way down the field.

If you do end up in second field just tell the guys you are with us (Clive's lot or the motorhome lot)and they will send you back.

I would come full of water as the tap is a bit of a hike up the field.


Jac


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jacquie

can you please confirm the price £35+1

is that from thirsday ?

i hav some friends that wish to come

ithey have a rv and fifth wheel that they are selling to buy a normal motorhome and would like to come with a caravan as this is all that they can tow at the moment

i contacted the organizers and they said just contact jacquie to see if there is space at the end of the pitch if not they would have to go to the next field near us


barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry,

Our price is 40.00 for 2 adults and 2 children under 16 extra adults are 7.50 each this is from Thursday to Monday plus 1.00 rally fee. Making 41.00

Are your friends members of MHF and is it just a caravan they are coming in, I take it that they are not bringing the RV and 5th Wheeler as well.

If they are member of MHF then yes they can join us, if they are not members our insurance would not cover them if anything was to happen. 

They can join mhf and have a user name before Thursday then they will be allowed to camp with us.

If you let me know their user name then I can add them to our list with pleasure

Reason we charge 40.00 is because we have an extra night on those that arrive on the Friday I.e.Thursday

Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

Will you please confirm me for this. All being well I hope to arrive on Thursday at about 17.00
I assume we pay you on arrival?


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jacquie

after all the questions my friends cannot make it this year as they have changed family commitments

we expect to arrive around mid afternoon and have been looking forward to it all year

barry / julie


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Jacquie & John,
Sorry for the late notice but we can't come to the Shabbington Rally. Hope you have a good rally and the weather is kind for the BBQ. 
Take care.


Al and Jan 
sennen523.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jaquie

meant to say Thursday mid afternoon

and a quick reminder for everyone to bring some stuff for the motorhome boot sale


barry


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

powerplus said:


> hi jaquie
> 
> meant to say Thursday mid afternoon
> 
> ...


What boot sale? and what do you sell?


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

i read some where that the group can bring some items that they no longer need and put them outside the van to sell

barry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> What boot sale? and what do you sell?


From Ladyj on the FB page "Hi All those of you that are coming to SHABBINGTON STEAM RALLY if your NOT arriving on the THURSDAY can you please let me know before hand, so we are not sitting up half the night waiting for you.

PLEASE ALL BRING A FIRE BUCKET DUE TO GROUND CONDITIONS

We will be having our motorhome boot sale so if you have anything to sell bring it along and place outside your van doesn't have to be motorhome related.

Sunday afternoon hopefully weather permitting our community BBQ Ray & the lads cook whatever you bring so don't forget to bring your burgers etc."


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

RobMD said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Will you please confirm me for this. All being well I hope to arrive on Thursday at about 17.00
> I assume we pay you on arrival?


Yes Bob pay me on arrival please. As you come through the first gate do not go into the next field come through the gate on your right down the field to us

Jac


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie!

Won't be able to make it until late tonight as had to sort something here.
Will be leaving in morning and should be there by lunchtime.

Sorry for late notice and hope you get this soon so you don't wait up for me.

Lost your phone number so couldn't phone you.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

we just wanted to thank everyone at the rally

we were made so welcome and felt that we knew everyone for a long time which was nice for julie

we have everything packed now and are ready for our last minute decision to go to the north german coast for a couple of weeks 

barry and julie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

powerplus said:


> hi all
> 
> we just wanted to thank everyone at the rally
> 
> ...


Have a great time in Germany! See you soon Andrea, Bob and Ellie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you Jacquie, John, Clive and Malcom for all your hard work at Shabbington 😄👍 a great weekend with wonderful friends from MotorhomeFacts - Andrea, Bob and Ellie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for coming to Shabbington hopefully same time same place next year 1st weekend in August 2019 so make a note in your diaries.

Clive John and I would like to thank all who helped out over the weekend wouldn't be able to do it without you guys especially with the heat we had there this year, I won't name you all just in case I miss anyone out but you know who you all are and we really appreciate you help.

Hope to see you all again soon

Jac


----------

